# Pewter Pastel X Lesser Platty Pastel Ball Python!!!



## Deano82 (May 9, 2007)

Hi, does anybody know what offspring would be produced from the above pairing??


----------



## Quality_Snakes (May 7, 2008)

cinnamon(black pastel)lessers, pewters, pastel lessers, superpastels, normals


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Deano82 said:


> Hi, does anybody know what offspring would be produced from the above pairing??


Potential for:

Normals.
Pastels.
Super Pastels.
Cinnys.
Pewters.
Lessers.
Lesser Pastels.
Lesser Super Pastels.
Pewter Super Pastels(Sterlings).
Cinny Lesser.
Pewter Lesser.
Sterling Lesser.


----------



## Deano82 (May 9, 2007)

Thanks, so there's a chance of 12 different morphs being produced with this pairing...wow!! Has anybody produced a Cinny Lesser, Pewter Lesser, Sterling Lesser to date? I can only imagine how nice they would be lol...


----------

